# Hydra stream 1 on a planted tank?



## Ryan Young (12 Feb 2017)

So, this...
https://fishkeeper.co.uk/product/ocean-free-hydra-stream-1-inline-filter-15m-cable

Would it be a good idea to hook this up to a planted aquarium for perfect water quality? I feel like this would more or less do the same as a RO kit but dont know enough about this kind of stuff to go on that assumption.

Therefore I am asking you guys, would this simply stabilise water quality or make it difficult to house certain freshwater species and plants?

Thanks and apologies if this thread is written poorly, I am not quite sure how to present it to get the point across.
Ryan


----------



## ian_m (12 Feb 2017)

Looks and sounds like an inline Twinstar type device.


----------



## three-fingers (12 Feb 2017)

It only mentions removing ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and phosphate on that product page. These don't cause issues in planted tanks and we purposely add nitrates and phosphates.

Its definitely nothing like an RO unit. I think it would either be a total waste of time for a planted tank, or actually cause your plants to have nitrogen/phosphorus deficiencies. Would also restrict flow if you attached it to an existing pump.


----------



## zozo (12 Feb 2017)

Looked at some reviews on youtube and it seems to do what it says, it took down nitrates from 40ppm to 0 within a week on a small low bioload shrimp tank tank.. He also took the device apart to see what's in there.. It has 2 titanium plates with in between a cartridge is placed with some (special) filtermedia where the electrical current runs through and obviously also the water. The electrical current and media seems to make nitrogen compounts react with hydroxyl and create nitrogen gas, water and oxygen. And seems to render soluble phospates into insoluble phosphates. 

On larger higher bioload tanks it kept nitrogen at a steady 5ppm.

So it might be a device good for overstocked tanks. Or barebottoms etc.


----------



## xim (12 Feb 2017)

There was a discussion about it here 
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ocean-free-hydra-electro-plate-filtration-thoughts-please.35913/


----------



## Ryan Young (12 Feb 2017)

Thanks guys, by the sounds of it, it would be more hassle than its worth. I guess regular maintenance will continue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

